# i want a quote for 12 embroidery cap



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

i want a quote for 12 embroidery cap, I will have the digitized logo, it's not too big, and is only two color.


----------



## Coolbreeze (Aug 30, 2012)

What type of cap

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I got out of embroidery business....but you need to specify the type of cap..6 panel, 5 panel, twill or..??? and then the vendor will want to know the number of stitches...assuming the digitized image is done correctly...


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

depends on what kind of hat, how many colors in it and the stitch count. you also assume the risk of the digitizing coming out badly if you are providing it. i always tell my people that they should order atleast an extra hat in case it is junk. if i provide the hats i'll sew it out on a flat piece first just to make sure it works and then sew one hat and get it approved by the customer before i sew all of them. that way if it's not what they wanted then only one hat is wasted.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

edward1210 said:


> i want a quote for 12 embroidery cap, I will have the digitized logo, it's not too big, and is only two color.


Please contact embroidery companies directly if you'd like to get a quote  Embroidery - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

